# Need info plz



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

hiya all exparts

can anyone give me info about about the place AMADORA.

and how long does it take to regester a flat ones you buy it?

and what i have to keep in mind about this process

many thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Amadora is a bit rough. Full of immigrants and very noisy. It is probably the only place in Portugal I have felt uneasy. You can register a property with the Camera in a day. The main thing to keep in mind is the Portuguese love paperwork, bring as much as you can with you, anything with your name and address on, bank statements, council tax, health records, anything.


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Have you bought the flat? If not, do consider some other area. I wouldn't go there at night!


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

hiya silvers and nelinha
thanks for ur advice
i will do consider some other place
any suggestion guys where i can buy cheap 1bed flat

thanks a lot


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Are you intending to work here? If so, where?


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

no silver i dnt intend to work 
i work as a police in scotland and i love my job and where i stay
but i do intend to buy a flat for my dad somewhere in lisbon

thanks for ur help


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Costa da Caparica is the best place in my opinion. There is a boardwalk with cafes all along the ocean front.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

is that near almada?
and how do we get there from airport?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes it is near to Almada and from the airport go over the 25th of April bridge, (the one that Jesus watches over) and it is signposted from there.


----------

